# Unbelief



## Christoffer (Feb 16, 2009)

Intellectually, I affirm justification by faith. I also believe Christ was who He said He was.

Emotionally, I cannot concieve of myself as going to heaven. In fact, the thought of Christs return is a little nerve-wracking. 

Anyone else who has these kind of problems? Would you regard this as simple unbelief? Is so, what can be done?

The worst thing about this is that it effectively kills any boldness one might have. It is quite paralyzing actually.

Anyone on the PB board with similar experiences?


----------



## Timothy William (Feb 16, 2009)

Personally, I find that emotions oscillate, sometimes slowly over years, sometimes rapidly depending on mood. Going to Heaven and meeting Christ face to face are sometimes very difficult things to contemplate. Other times, especially after intense prayer and meditation, it would seem entirely natural to go to be with Him. But, as you know, God is not inconstant as we are, and our salvation does not depend on our emotions.


----------



## discipulo (Feb 16, 2009)

Christoffer said:


> Intellectually, I affirm justification by faith. I also believe Christ was who He said He was.
> 
> Emotionally, I cannot concieve of myself as going to heaven. In fact, the thought of Christs return is a little nerve-wracking.
> 
> ...



Lord, I believe; help thou mine unbelief. Mark 9:24

Christoffer, doubt and insurance or insecurity about salvation are not necessarily a sign of unbelief or of not being born again.

It can be the devil tempting or accusing you.

It can come from the flesh, producing emotions and doubts that are opposed to God’s Word. 

Have you had peace with God and assurance of salvation and this a present recent emotion? 

Or not, it is rather a persistent, for a long while now, emotional doubt about your spiritual state?


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 16, 2009)

Christoffer,
I don't think you're alone on this matter. I often feel as you do and actually feel that way right now. We are told that salvation isn't dependent upon emotions...thank goodness, but it is hard to convince oneself of that in the heat of the moment. My prayers are with and pray for me too!


----------



## Zenas (Feb 16, 2009)

I sometimes shoot up from a dead sleep terrified of death and meeting God. Happens a couple of times a year.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 16, 2009)

> Emotionally, I cannot concieve of myself as going to heaven.


 
I often feel this way. I think it reflects our natural state and a fairly clear perception of it. This is precisely why we need Jesus' life and death - b/c we are otherwise unworthy and subject to judgment. I still don't have perfect, or even good assurance a lot of the time.


----------



## ExGentibus (Feb 16, 2009)

I think that is a normal feeling for every christian, as assurance can grow, even slowly, over time. I have received much benefit from the works of the puritan Thomas Brooks, especially from his _Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices_. Chapter 4: SATAN'S DEVICES TO KEEP SAINTS IN A SAD, DOUBTING, QUESTIONING & UNCOMFORTABLE CONDITION deals with this kind of feelings.

Also, there is this great quote from the puritan Christopher Love (which in the signature of a brother here on the PB):
"Many men, after a long conversion, see more of the workings of sin in their hearts than ever they did before or at their first conversion. Now, such men have not an increase of sin, but an increase of illumination and light"

Clever folks, those Puritans!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2009)

Zenas said:


> I sometimes shoot up from a dead sleep terrified of death and meeting God. Happens a couple of times a year.





It usually happens to me after a particularly rigorous Scripture reading session. I get so overwhelmed by the immensity of the Godhead it scares the bejeezes out of me.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 16, 2009)

I tend to be a very unemotional person - almost to a fault. So I don't think I struggle the same way you do necessarily: the intellectual acceptance of justification by faith satisfies me emotionally as well. However, like Benjamin and Andrew said, sometimes the thought of meeting the Almighty face to face is overwhelming and in many ways incomprehensible to me. 

Something my pastor said recently in a sermon really helped me with this. He noted that in 1 John 1:9 it says that He is "faithful and _just_ to forgive us our sins" as opposed to "faithful and merciful," "faithful and forgiving," etc. In other words, if we receive His salvation through faith, it would be unjust for God to condemn us to hell. Why? Because if Christ has paid for our sins, then it would be unjust for God to punish us as well; He would be demanding two penalties for the same offense, which is not true justice. So the point is that if you place your faith in Christ alone for your justification, then you have no need to fear hell, because only an unjust God would send people that are blameless in His eyes to an eternity apart from Him. You know that God is just, so by receiving Christ's salvation offered to you through faith, you know it is impossible for God not to call you to be with Him in Heaven forever.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 16, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I tend to be a very unemotional person - almost to a fault. So I don't think I struggle the same way you do necessarily: the intellectual acceptance of justification by faith satisfies me emotionally as well. However, like Benjamin and Andrew said, sometimes the thought of meeting the Almighty face to face is overwhelming and in many ways incomprehensible to me.
> 
> Something my pastor said recently in a sermon really helped me with this. He noted that in 1 John 1:9 it says that He is "faithful and _just_ to forgive us our sins" as opposed to "faithful and merciful," "faithful and forgiving," etc. In other words, if we receive His salvation through faith, it would be unjust for God to condemn us to hell. Why? Because if Christ has paid for our sins, then it would be unjust for God to punish us as well; He would be demanding two penalties for the same offense, which is not true justice. So the point is that if you place your faith in Christ alone for your justification, then you have no need to fear hell, because only an unjust God would send people that are blameless in His eyes to an eternity apart from Him. You know that God is just, so by receiving Christ's salvation offered to you through faith, you know it is impossible for God not to call you to be with Him in Heaven forever.



I have struggled with unbelief on and off over the years, and the above truth has been very helpful in understanding how faithful God is to His Word. 

Walking with the Lord over a long period of time seems to have cured a lot of my unbelief. God has been so faithful over and over again to me, it is hard for me to conceive that He would fail me now. 

What has helped me more than anything in this area over the years is long looks at the character of God. "Looking unto Jesus the Author and Perfector of our faith..." When I started to stop looking at myself and focusing my attention on the faithfulness and character of God, I began to see that He can't fail and if He was willing to began a work in my heart, He will complete it. 

Our sermon yesterday was on Genesis 15, and the pastor talked about the faithfulness of God. When He makes a promise, He fulfills it, and in a far greated and grander way than we can ever imagine.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 16, 2009)

As God reveals things about self to me, I get the emotional kneejerk response of distancing as Peter did in the boat. However, I must then hold on to the promises He has made to me. He initiated this covenant, not me, and He will bring it to perfection in the end. Being in the presence of Jesus can be overwhelming (read John's response in Rev. or what Paul did on Damascus rd.), but it is Jesus who came after us, so why fear? We have a great High Priest who can sympathize with our weaknesses as He prepares us for the Day of the Lord.


----------



## CNJ (Feb 16, 2009)

What can be done? 

I think words to hymns such as

_I am not skilled to understand
What God hath willed
What God hath planned
I only know that at His right hand
Stands One who is my Savior. _

I think hymns and Psalms help at times like these. We don't feel worthy, but we are not the Judge. We are loved exquisitely, unconditionally!


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 16, 2009)

To add what I've already said and what others have said--We discussed adoption of the children of God in Sunday school yesterday (we are going through the WCF), and I was reminded again that God is our Father, because we are adopted into His family. Those privileges are not just something we will enjoy on the other side, but today. We experience His love, His grace, His mercy, His chastening, His provision for all our needs. Unbelief is what keeps us from enjoying these privileges and I think that it is why it is so often a struggle for us.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 16, 2009)

The Spirit Himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God. Rom 8:16


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2009)

I have also experienced this. You would not have these thoughts if God had not done a work in you. You would not feel unworthy if you did not know your sinful state. I like this quote by Thomas Watson in his preface to his work _A Divine Cordial_.



> There are two things, which I have always looked upon
> as difficult. *The one is, to make the wicked sad; the
> other is, to make the godly joyful. Dejection in the
> godly arises from a double spring: either because
> ...



You can hear this book on audio at the following link. 

A Divine Cordial


----------



## Christoffer (Feb 17, 2009)

sjonee said:


> My prayers are with and pray for me too!



Thank you, will pray for you.

Rich Koster said



> As God reveals things about self to me, I get the emotional kneejerk response of distancing as Peter did in the boat.



Peter's reaction often comes to my mind too.

Anyway, thanks all for the responses! The comments have definitely given me something to think about.

I've not made enough posts so I haven't got access to the "Thanks"-button.


----------

